# Question: Closed Captions with CBS All Access and Roku



## rboeze

Using an older Roku 2 ??, Pioneer VSX-1021-K AVR and Vizio m260va Tv, CBS all access closed captions will jump around on the screen, the new Star Trek was affected plus missing lines at several times.

When playing the shows on my pc closed captions stay centered.

Can anyone check other devices or suggest which device is the problem?
Thanks


----------



## billsharpe

I watched Sunday Morning on CBS News channel on my Roku TV Sunday night. Some of the segments were properly close-captioned (with the usual bunch of mis-spellings) and some were not. I don't subscribe to CBS All Access.


----------



## Rich

rboeze said:


> Using an older Roku 2 ??, Pioneer VSX-1021-K AVR and Vizio m260va Tv, CBS all access closed captions will jump around on the screen, the new Star Trek was affected plus missing lines at several times.
> 
> When playing the shows on my pc closed captions stay centered.
> 
> Can anyone check other devices or suggest which device is the problem?
> Thanks


Don't see such things on ATVs or FTVs that I have, if that helps. I had Rokus, gave up on them. The ATVs and FTVs just work better, I think.

Rich


----------



## phrelin

rboeze said:


> Using an older Roku 2 ??, Pioneer VSX-1021-K AVR and Vizio m260va Tv, CBS all access closed captions will jump around on the screen, the new Star Trek was affected plus missing lines at several times.
> 
> When playing the shows on my pc closed captions stay centered.
> 
> Can anyone check other devices or suggest which device is the problem?
> Thanks


We watch most TV on a Roku 3 and I leave the closed captions turned on because we watch a lot of British and Aussie TV where I still struggle with accents at times. The captions are perfect on most Acorn TV, Hulu, and Netflix Brit/Aussie shows. But the broadcast network shows on Hulu and CBS All Access (and CBS News Sunday Morning) offer atrocious closed captions and "Star Trek: Discovery" was awful as you describe.


----------



## Newshawk

Broadcast news shows almost always have atrocious closed captioning mistakes because they are mostly transcribed in real time without the benefit of a written script in front of the transcriber. Those programs that transcode via the script have their own problems--often, parts of the script not meant to be read are transcoded and displayed.


----------

